# Tungsten the future is now!



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

So I haven't been able to write much over the last month(working at the new tackle shop trying to get it open by the time ice hits)but I have been working on a few ice fishing pieces and this is the newest one I have finished up.Its about Tungston Jigs, it has a little history lesson in it and also lets you guys know a few of the companies out there that make them and also got a few quotes from a few guys you might know in there. Let me know what you think.

Tungsten the future is now!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I am in the process of swapping out as much lead for tungsten as I can.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

alot of the tunsten jigs are horizonal.
i think that has just as much to do with their success as 
being small ,yet heavy enough to fish


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Flydunkers have used tungsten beads for decades. It allows for a smaller profile and gives optimum depth. Also, the faceted ones gives additional reflection. That's all I use. Screw brass

Not cheap though....


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been catching on the last two tears slowly building my tungsten inventory so I have an assorment of horizontal jigs to match up with all the plastics I have now. I have dedicated one rod for tungsten/plastics presentations. Can't wait to stop in the new shop to see the tungsten assortment you'll have available.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

jimbo said:


> alot of the tunsten jigs are horizonal.
> i think that has just as much to do with their success as
> being small ,yet heavy enough to fish


I think it is maybe a combination. Horizontal will sometimes work better than verticle, as well as vice-versa. I also think that feel is a bigger issue with horizontal, so the extra density allows for greater sensativity to tell what the jig is doing, especially in deeper water


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

DaveW731 said:


> I think it is maybe a combination. Horizontal will sometimes work better than verticle, as well as vice-versa. I also think that feel is a bigger issue with horizontal, so the extra density allows for greater sensativity to tell what the jig is doing, especially in deeper water


true, but if a horizontal jig a balanced correctly, you get a completely different action than a vertical jig. i think that has alot to do with it.
i might be wrong though. I'm just a stressed out moldmaker ,hoping to find some ice time this yr


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

I love my tungsten jigs


----------



## 3rd_geer (Dec 21, 2009)

Good right up on tungsten. I have been changing over to alot of tungsten in the last two seasons, and I really stocked up for this season if it ever gets here. I feel like im fishing with feathers whenever I put a small lead jig on anymore, sometimes I wonder how I ever got a jig down 40ft before tungsten. Last time my dad saw my box of tungsten jigs he recommended I put insurance on it just in case it fell down the hole, losing a jig box now can cost a few hundred dollars instead of 40-50. I would like to see some more different designs of them soon. I like the 45degree and some of the ants that I have but it would be nice to see some different horizontals also. Maybe with the popularity they are gaining companies will make some more designs.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

The hooks seem to break before the paint wears off. You can't just pull like u can with lead jigs.a hook improvement would be nice with the already high price!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> Flydunkers have used tungsten beads for decades. It allows for a smaller profile and gives optimum depth. Also, the faceted ones gives additional reflection. That's all I use. Screw brass
> 
> Not cheap though....


Real fisherman use live bait and lures, so take you Steven Tyler feathers and get out of here shoeman.:evilsmile

Hey when you stopping on by the shop to see some of the progress?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

raisinrat said:


> Real fisherman use live bait and lures, so take you Steven Tyler feathers and get out of here shoeman.:evilsmile
> 
> Hey when you stopping on by the shop to see some of the progress?


Heathens... 

I might stop by today. Gotta pack some tackle though. Paul and I are heading to Monroe for some walleye tomorrow and Sunday. Just have to take advantage of this open water one more time 

Ohio is on fire!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That water will be open a bit longer RalF - give my regards to the guy with the pretty plastic speed wedge.

The haWGz are eatin' - give'M HELL RalF!
:evilsmile
Don't forget feathers on the trebles either....LOL
I'm not that impressed with Tungsten - too hard to melt yourself & pour...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah, we're taking the Wedge.  That carpet is much safer with ice on it.

Probably last trip for me. By the time I get back from Florida, those fools WILL have the ice they're crying about....LOL


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone know where you can get tungsten jigs that you have to thread your line through and tie a snell knot on the shank? Basspro didn't have any last weekend. 

Perfect balance at all times! :coolgleam


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice write up.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have been reading about these for some time.Do these jigs have more weight than say a teardrop of the same size. Up in this area it is slim picking on most ice fishing jigs. Guess I will have to make a trip downstate.


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

Scout 2 said:


> I have been reading about these for some time.Do these jigs have more weight than say a teardrop of the same size. Up in this area it is slim picking on most ice fishing jigs. Guess I will have to make a trip downstate.


 
Yes.....tungsten is more dense than lead so you can get away with a smaller jig and get down in deep water faster than a standard lead jig of the same size.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Scout 2 said:


> I have been reading about these for some time.Do these jigs have more weight than say a teardrop of the same size. Up in this area it is slim picking on most ice fishing jigs. Guess I will have to make a trip downstate.


Sportsmen's Direct will have a pretty good selection of fish catching colors for you stop on in and get stocked up. Also get some of those deadly ice plastics.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

raisinrat said:


> Sportsmen's Direct will have a pretty good selection of fish catching colors for you stop on in and get stocked up. Also get some of those deadly ice plastics.


 Will you have them online also. You are a long ways away from where I live


----------

